
Saudi Arabia denies involvement in leak of Jeff Bezos’ private messages - sidcool
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/10/saudi-arabia-denies-involvement-in-leak-of-jeff-bezos-private-messages/
======
justtopost
Just as they denied with other incidencts before evidence was presented. They
really blew their credibility with that botched execution. I will wait for
some more cards to be shown before making a judgement.

